# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquario de Julio Macieira (passados dois anos)

## Julio Macieira

Em 01/08/2005 iniciei a montagem deste aquario.

No fim de uma passagem por um aquario de corais moles e um outro mais misto, resolvi desta vez que o meu aquario seria maioritariamente de SPS.
Toda a minha iluminação foi alterada, e substituída por lâmpadas T5 (2 Iluminarias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminarias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W)
Até hoje que este tipo de iluminação permanece no meu sistema. Se bem que tenha trocado regularmente as lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses, estou satisfeito com este tipo de iluminação, quer a nível de crescimentos, quer ao nível da sua coloração.



C 210 x L 60 x A 60 - 756L 

Substrato: 
60Kg Cálcite (Aquatic Nature - CALCIALITH)
60kg Argalive (aragonita viva Caribe Sea)
30kg Areia branca de silica
45kg Argamax (aragonita Caribe Sea)

Rocha Viva: 150 kg 

Sump:
DIY (1.10x45x40) 198L


Skimmers: (ambos funcionam alternadamente)
H&S 3x2001 
EscumadorATI

Refrigerador: 
Modelo construido pelo Fernando Ribeiro da Seahorse

Reposição de cálcio e carbonatos: 
Deltec PF 601S (2500L) alimentado por uma Bomba de Fole IWAKI KBR3X de 180ml/minuto. (Trabalha 24 horas) tendo RowaLith C+ 

Reator de Kalkwasser Deltec KM 500S alimentado por uma Bomba Peristáltica Prominent DULCO®flex (0216) de 1,8l/hora.

O reactor de kalkwasser esta ligado a uma boia de nivel Deltec Aquastat 1000 com um relogio, que repõe toda a agua evaporada apenas no período nocturno do meu aquario, entre as 08:00 e as 16:00.


Iluminação: 

2 Iluminárias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminárias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W

Circulação interna:

2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com multicontrolador 7094 )

Retorno da Sump para o aquario: 

OR 6500 (Aqua Medic)

1 Grounding Probe

Controlador de PH Aqua Medic ligado ao reactor de cálcio e regulado para 6.10 

Sal: Tropical Marin (Pro-Reef), Red Sea, Aqua Medic, Reef Cristal, Ocean
Utilizo várias marcas de sal que vou usando sempre diferentes cada vez que acaba cada saco. 
Faço normalmente trocas parciais de 125L semanais.

Parâmetros:

- Ca 360-420
- KH 7,0-8,0
- pH 8,0-8,2
- Nitratos 0
- Fosfatos: 0


Manutenção

Adições diárias:

Aminoacid (Korallen-Zucht) 6 gotas 

Adições semanais:

Reefbooster (Prodibio) 2 ampolas (vou alterando a adição deste produto com Oganics (Fauna Marin))


Adições quinzenais:

Biodigest (Prodibio) 1 ampola (1/1000L)


É raro fazer a adição de iodo ao meu sistema. Sem grande critério, utilizo esporadicamente Iodo da Kent 


Alimentação:

Muito variada: Artémia, larvas brancas, larvas vermelhas, camarão picado, Cyclope Ezz, granulados, Algas liofilizadas (várias), Zooplex (Kent), mariscos picados, peixe, artémia descapsulada, etc.

Peixes:

1 - Zebrassomas flavescens 
1 - Ctenochaetus strigosus
1 - Zebrasoma gemmatum
1 - Pseudanthias squampinnis (macho)
6 - Pseudanthias squampinnis (fêmeas)
2 - Palhaços (Black ocellaris)
1 - Paracirrhites forsteri


*
Invertebrados:*

1 Enoplometopus occidentalis
8 Ofiuros
60 Nassários
1 Formia Sp.
6 Lysmata seticaudata
4 Lysmata debelius
4 Lysmata amboinensis
12 Hermias
5 Protula magnifica
4 Tridacna crocea
6 Tubo snail
1 Holothuria edulis
1 Strombus snail
4 Calcinus laevimanus

*Corais:*

4 Pocillopora damicormis
2 Stylophora pistillata (Rosa e Verde)
1 Seriatopora hystrix
1 Euphyllia ancora
1 Euphyllia divisa 
1 Acanthastrea lordhowensis
1 Blastomussa merletti
1 Catalaphyllia jardinei
3 Seriatopora caliedrum (1 Rosa e 2 Verdes)
1 Acropora echinata
1 Pavona cactus
1 Acropora  efflorescens
1 Acropora humilis
1 Acropora lila
1 Montipora australiensis
3 Montipora incrustata sp.
3 Acropora hyacinthus
2 Ricordeas


Várias acroporas formosas e Acroporas sp. não identificadas.



Para facilitar a pesquisa de algum assunto no que diz respeito ao meu aquario. Resolvi fazer este indice para poupar algum trabalho de pesquisa nas mais de 24 páginas de descrições

- SETUP
- MONTAGEM
- SUMP
- ILUMINAÇÃO
- INTRODUÇÃO DE SPS
- TROCAS DE AGUA
- A CHEGADA DAS ALGAS
- O FIM DAS ALGAS
- O PRIMEIRO ANO
- O SEGUNDO ANO



O ciclo
13/08/2005

20/09/2005

As algas 14-10-2005

O fim das algas 29-10-2005


01-12-2005


10-03-2006

05/07/2006


16-10-2006


11-11-2006


14-02-2007


16-04-2007


03-06-2007


09-07-2007


27-07-2007


04-10-2007

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Quando eu for grande...
E S P E C T A C U L O

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Ficam para já algumas das fotos actualizadas de algumas das peças que foram selecionadas do longo do ano.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para já, fica uma foto de um dos meu peixes que vaidoso se posicionou em frente a objectiva

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já pensaste em ter um aquário para as "sobras" (com o devido respeito que essas sobras merecem)?

É que esse aquário sem essas "sobras" todas pelo chão só necessitava de mais um equipamento: um sistema de reanimação para paragens cardíacas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fotos Gerais

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Já pensaste em ter um aquário para as "sobras" (com o devido respeito que essas sobras merecem)?
> 
> É que esse aquário sem essas "sobras" todas pelo chão só necessitava de mais um equipamento: um sistema de reanimação para paragens cardíacas.


 :SbSourire2: 

Companheiro Alfredo 

O meu gosto é poder ver noutros aquarios "filhos" que os meus corais possam dar.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma maravilha ! :yb677:   :tutasla:  
O crescimento do Humilis parece ser mais lento do que os outros corais ou sera que meus olhos me estao enganando ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Uma maravilha !  
> O crescimento do Humilis parece ser mais lento do que os outros corais ou sera que meus olhos me estao enganando ?


Olá Roberto  :Olá:  

Tenho reparado curiosamente que desde que a passei para o substrato tem tido um crescimento bem mais expressivo.

Já me lembrei que o esforço a foto-protecção a que o coral estava sujeito nas áreas superiores o estivesse a inibir de um maior crescimento.
 :Admirado:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

É impressão minha ou da foto, ou a Stylopora está com muito menos cor??!! O que se passa?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

Observei uma coisa curiosa nesse coral.

A formosa que tinha ao lado dele, durante algum tempo quase que cobriu metade do coral. Observei que que ao recolocar a formosa, quase metade da pistillata se encontrava meio acastanhada (a zona ás escuras) enquanto a outra metade se manteve sensivelmente com a mesma cor.

Por isso, recoloquei a formosa de modo a que a pistillata podesse apanhar uma luz mais uniforme por toda ela e rodeia. No entanto se bem que pouco acentuada mas a pequena alteração na sua coloração é mais visível aos de fora que a mim próprio que a observo todos os dias.

Como esteve durante algum tempo:


O que eu consigo ver cada vez mais, é que os meus corais passam "fome" quando tenho as cianos completamente eliminadas. Podendo-se mesmo ver os seus pólipos bem mais retraidos.

Conseguindo ter um pouco de ciano (desde que com controlo nelas) o aquário parece-me no seu todo bem mais saudável.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Essa questão é interessante e vem na sequência daquilo que referia o Gustavo Duarte outro dia (sobre o crytocarion): ter algumas patologias, micro-algas ou - no caso que referes - cyanos, residuais e controladas, é útil ao sistema.
O risco evidente é o descontrole...

Entretanto, numa nota mais geral: quando é que acabam as mudanças e andanças e consegues dizer qualquer coisa como: _este é o desenho final do meu aquário, após reformulação do layout_

Ou vais ter o aquário permanentemente em obras ??

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Podendo-se mesmo ver os seus pólipos bem mais retraidos.


Isto nao indica que o coral esta passando fome. Sera que durante a noite os polipos se expandem ? O que estas alimentando agora ? Estou surpreendido que mesmo com um escumador tao potente ainda tenhas  que controlar o que alimentas !

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Essa questão é interessante e vem na sequência daquilo que referia o Gustavo Duarte outro dia (sobre o crytocarion): ter algumas patologias, micro-algas ou - no caso que referes - cyanos, residuais e controladas, é útil ao sistema.
> O risco evidente é o descontrole...
> 
> Entretanto, numa nota mais geral: quando é que acabam as mudanças e andanças e consegues dizer qualquer coisa como: _este é o desenho final do meu aquário, após reformulação do layout_
> 
> Ou vais ter o aquário permanentemente em obras ??


Isto é como as obras no convento de Mafra  :yb624:   Nunca páram  :yb624: 

Bom.

A ideia para já passa pela remoção da montipora vermelha que tenho e da formosa verde que ja tenho vindo a fragmentar. Alem de estarem muito grandes e de causarem problemas de espaço, a montipora causa-me uma zona de sombra no substrato

----------


## Julio Macieira

Mais umas fotos para a história

----------


## Julio Macieira

Dia de trabalho  :Coradoeolhos: 

Foi fragmentada a minha formosa verde hoje





Os interessados ...já sabem...
Enquanto houver e os primeiros a chegar têm direito a uma muda a escolha  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   Mal empregado coral, era coral que eu mais gostava e tava brutal, é pena juca :EEK!:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Mal empregado coral, era coral que eu mais gostava e tava brutal, é pena juca


Parece-me que ele apenas o podou!! Pelo número de cortes não pode ser o coral todo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O coral era de facto espectacular, mas esta poda proporcionou a minha primeira visita ao aquário do Júlio! :SbSourire2:  
Hoje por volta das 11h30 tive o prazer visitá-lo, devo dizer que é um excelente aquário com excelentes corais, impressionam pela beleza e principalmente pelo tamanho.
Os meus parabéns ao Júlio :SbOk:  


      Abraço,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

:SbOk5:  É o coral todo Diogo! :SbOk5:  


     Abraço,


Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> É o coral todo Diogo!


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Juca - cortaste a formosa toda??! O que te passou pela cabeça?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca - cortaste a formosa toda??! O que te passou pela cabeça?
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


 :SbSourire2: 

O Paulo já levou um prato da montipora....é o próximo a sair.

Tenho de dar prioridade ás peças que tenho. O espaço que ocupava era enorme. Fiquei só com uma muda que ficou agarrada a rocha.

A humillis passou para o lugar dela. Merece bem o  destaque e esta a gostar da posição onde foi colocada.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Aproveito para dizer que as mudas da formosa que trouxe, estão espectaculares!! :SbOk:  Têm um verde lindissimo e forte.
Mas era de facto um coral FABULOSO :yb677:  !!


    Abraço,


 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Juca, pena não poderes mandar umas mudinhas para cá......

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## João M Monteiro

Tá bonito, o video, sim senhor. Fiquei quase, quase..com uma lágrima no canto do olho

(p.s: e especialmente impressionado com o tamanho da Tridacna maxima)

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Tá bonito, o video, sim senhor. Fiquei quase, quase..com uma lágrima no canto do olho
> 
> (p.s: e especialmente impressionado com o tamanho da Tridacna maxima)


Para te passar o "choro", só para ti João  :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Sim senhor, Júlio
Tens umas plantas muito engraçadas

----------


## Vasco Santos

:EEK!:  Que Macros Julio  :EEK!:  

Tambem quero uma lente Macro  :yb620:   :yb620:  , nunca mais chega o Natal.

Julio, usastes flash em alguma foto? algumas parecem iluminadas ou por flash ou lanterna!!!  :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Magnificas fotos Julio  :tutasla:  
Nesta foto parece-me que tua acropora esta infectada com "Red Bugs", sera que e apenas minha imaginacao ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto as fotos estão impressionantes! Devo dizer-te que são das melhores fotos macro que já vi até hoje. Os meus mais sinceros parabéns... quem te viu e quem te vê!!! :yb677:   :yb677:  

Queres partilhar com os comuns mortais (sim porque eu que até achava que tirava umas fotos engraçadas, agora pareço um grande nabo!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ) a técnica utilizada?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Júlio  :Olá:  

Tens aí umas belas peças nesse aquário, isso demonstra dedicação e cuidado com os vivos que mantens. Parabens e boa sorte para esse aquario.
Espero que aos dois anos e meio o meu "ferrari" tambem tenha peças lindissimas como essas.

Um abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo  :Olá: 

A técnica é simples.

Em primeiro lugar fui desafiado a tirar fotos decentes (para mim o quanto basta)

Em segundo treinei umas milhares de fotos (sem trabalho e dedicação os resultados não aparecem)

Em terceiro comprei material de excelente qualidade (tambem é preciso ter dinheiro para isso...não ha milagres)

No caso em cima todas as fotos foram exclusivamente feitas com uma objectiva Canon MP-E 65mm 1-5X +  *Canon* Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX (flash)

----------


## Vasco Santos

Com a tua Tamrom não se consegue fazer essa aproximação?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sem dúvida que sem dedicação ninguém lá chega, mas também é verdade que sem equipamento também é impossivel! Tu conseguiste resolver as duas questões e por isso estás de parabéns... estou mesmo impressionado com os resultados! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Vou pesquisar essa lente! Acabei de comprar uma Canon D30...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Com a tua Tamrom não se consegue fazer essa aproximação?


Impossivel Vasco

O maximo que as macros "normais"  (inclusivé a canon 100) conseguem é de 1/1, e estas fotos foram todas tiradas com uma ampliação de 2

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Com a tua Tamrom não se consegue fazer essa aproximação?


A aproximação até podes conseguir... agora o detalhe!!! Nunca!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá,
> 
> Sem dúvida que sem dedicação ninguém lá chega, mas também é verdade que sem equipamento também é impossivel! Tu conseguiste resolver as duas questões e por isso estás de parabéns... estou mesmo impressionado com os resultados!    
> 
> Vou pesquisar essa lente! Acabei de comprar uma Canon D30...
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


A lente em questão tem uma aplicação muito especifica. Tiram-se fotos abaixo dos 5 cm (até aos 2 cm) de distancia do objecto. Torna-se impossível fotografar um coral que não esteja bem junto ao vidro. Quanto a fotografar seres vivos, uma dor de cabeça. Mesmo sendo um caracol, corre mais que um formula um  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ja agora para quem gosta de lentes macro e se as poder adquirir o meu conselho por ordem seria este:

Canon macro 100
Canon Macro 180
Canon Macro 50
Canon Macro MP-E 65mm

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Fiz um pequeno filme do meu Ctenochaetus strigosus

Vou tentar fazer de igual modo para todos os meus peixes  :Admirado: 

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/20070824174650_2.WMV[/MEDIA]



Por incrivel que pareça, consegui "apanhar" o meu Paracirrhites-forsteri paradinho.

Filme em maior formato



Zebrasoma Gemmatum

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/20070824174650_1_.WMV[/MEDIA]

Filme em maior formato

Hora da paparoca

----------


## Julio Macieira

:SbSourire2: 

Trabalhos de casa

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Até arrepiam  essas fotos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Julio as fotos sao tao claras e detalhadas que se pode ver as zooxanthellas... :yb624:  

Lindas fotos especialmente da Acanthestrea  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá Júlio :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  
 As "chapeladas" são merecidamente para as tuas macro...mas...há sempre um mas, aos enzimas que elas carregam,  de efeito inibitório...mas continua,que a evolução é espantosa!
 Quando referiste a tua preferência em relação às várias lentes macro era interessante que mesmo que brevemente destacasses o que de melhor e menos bom ou dificil encontraste em cada. :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Impressionantes essas macro!!

Mas olha que ainda consigo ver esses bichos que tentaste eliminar da outra vez!

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Julio Macieira

> ..mas...há sempre um mas, aos enzimas que elas carregam,  de efeito inibitório...


Olá Carlos Gião  :Olá: 

Fiquei "intrigado com a tua observação  :yb665: 

Poderia desenvolver um pouco mais a tua ideia ?





> Quando referiste a tua preferência em relação às várias lentes macro era interessante que mesmo que brevemente destacasses o que de melhor e menos bom ou difícil encontraste em cada.



Canon macro 100

Sem duvida alguma a minha lente preferida. 
Uma grande objectiva para sair de casa no corpo da máquina para fotografar seja o que for, desde que não seja necessário fazer grandes planos. 

Fácil de trabalhar, devendo ser feitas as macros mais próximas em modo manual.


Canon Macro 180

Excelente objectiva. Em tudo semelhante a 100mm.
Pessoalmente observo um contra. O peso dela, torna quase que inviável uma boa foto sem o uso de um tripé. Consegue-se as mesmas fotos que a 100mm, com a grande vantagem de podermos tira-las bem mais afastados do alvo.

Canon Macro 50

Leve e rápida. Pouco a utilizo.
Pessoalmente não gosto do enquadramento que esta objectiva proporciona.

Canon Macro MP-E 65mm

Exclusivamente para tripé e com uso de flash externo, trata-se de uma objectiva muito restrita em termos e utilização. Diria que 90% dos corais do nosso aquário não podem ser fotografados por ela, a menos que sejam propositadamente colocados a 5 cm do vidro do aquário.

Trata-se de uma objectiva que tira o mínimo de 1/1 e pode ir a um máximo de 1/5  :EEK!:  (a mais complicada de se trabalhar)

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Júlio :Olá:  
Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos sobre as lentes macro ,assim fica mais fácil...entender!
Quanto "às enzimas inibitórias..." sei que percebeste,mas para não ficar no ar qualquer mal entendido, referia-me a que quando algo está muito bom, os outros tendem a acanhar-se...ou talvez...sim :SbOk5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Hoje consegui algumas fotos de pormenor da rocha do meu aquário que passo a partilhar

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Juca,

Em várias fotos aparecem Red Bugs nos seus SPS, isso é uma praga que pode matar lentamente seus corais....fique de olho, no ipaq tem um tópico sobre o tratamento

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Juca,
> 
> Em várias fotos aparecem Red Bugs nos seus SPS, isso é uma praga que pode matar lentamente seus corais....fique de olho, no ipaq tem um tópico sobre o tratamento
> 
> Abraços


Pois parece ...mas não é

Ja coloquei a questão ao Dr. Ron Shimek e tirei fotos microscopicas ao bicharoco. 



O problema foi o facto do flash tornar os bicharocos vermelhos..coisa que não o são.

Arthropods





Uns videos:

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/New_-_22082007013.wmv[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/New_-_22082007014.wmv[/MEDIA]

----------


## Cesar Pinto

so um pequeno aparte julio, esse sensor dessa maquina já está a pedir um limpesa, em fotos como essas nota-se bem a sujidade.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Novas macros subaquáticas  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Xiii :EEK!:

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Júlio
Cores dificeis de encontrar...na natureza? No Mar Vermelho...são dificeis de encontrar estas belezas! Que reflexão?  Estamos a criar algo de diferente ou é a Natureza que está a mudar muito ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos  :Olá: 

Penso que se trata de ambos os casos.

Por um lado uma selecção natural feita pela escolha peça a peça por parte do aquarista; Por outro, alguma adulteração produzida pelos meios artificiais com que mantemos os nossos aquarios.

Quem mergulha, rapidamente se apercebe que na grande maioria das vezes um só coral encontrado na natureza preenche por completo o espaço físico disponível no nosso aquário. Para agravar a situação, colocamos vários e de varias origens. Dificilmente se respeita zonas de correntes, disposições naturais e muito menos exposições de iluminação.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

bem, já a cerca de 1 ano que ando a "acompanhar" a evoluçao do aquario, mesmo por vezes so a ver imagens no google, e nao ha palavras esta um espetaculo 5estralas mesmo

muitos parabens pelo "pedaço" de mar/reef que preservas em tua casa

Abraço :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Ficam umas fotos de teste, feitas com imagens extraidas da maquina de filmar







Vamos a ver se é desta que "temos" sorte  :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Após ter substituído as minhas Tunze Turbelle Stream 6100 por 2 Vortech e complementado (para já) com 4 nano streams, observo que o movimento da agua no aquário é de tal modo disperso que me parece bem poder prescindir da variação de fluxos que as 6100 me proporcionavam.

Partilho com todos um pequeno video onde "penso" que isso mesmo se pode observar.

[MEDIA]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/corrente1.WMV[/MEDIA]

http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/d.../corrente1.WMV

----------


## Julio Macieira

Desculpem lá o massacre mas.... acabei de fazer um vídeo geral do sistema  :yb663: 



http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/aquarioem01102007.WMV

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Juca,

Então essas vortech são mesmo boas!!! Estas a usar as bombas sem controlador certo?Realmente pelo vídeo observa-se um fluxo muito natural.

Espétaculo.

A circulação é dos aspectos mais importantes para tirar todo o esplendor dos corais.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá Juca,
> 
> Então essas vortech são mesmo boas!!! Estas a usar as bombas sem controlador certo?


Olá Nuno  :Olá: 

Em termos teóricos não vejo probabilidade de avaria nelas. A parte que fica dentro do aquário é completamente mecânica. Um outro aspecto que já pude observar é a questão da limpeza (manutenção) destas bombas. 

Como a "grade" (protecção da hélice) é mais larga do que a das tunze, mantém-se mais tempo sem necessidade de limpeza, sem entupirem.

Ao que julgo saber foram lançados em numero limitado, vários controladores para estas bombas apenas nos EUA, e segundo o fabricante esgotaram de imediato. Aguardemos durante mais um tempo por novidades.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Julio,
pelo video parece-me que a catalaphyllia está a levar com excesso de corrente!! ou será só impressão?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio,
> pelo video parece-me que a catalaphyllia está a levar com excesso de corrente!! ou será só impressão?


 :SbSourire2:  Só mesmo impressão, Duarte.

As novidades de hoje.

Pedro Nuno. Desculpa a decepção mas o Paracirrites (Falcão) foi removido.
O peixe é sem duvida bonito e de forte personalidade, só tem mesmo um problema... gosta tanto de camarão como eu  :yb624: 

Levei-o para o aquario da empresa.

Mas... Saiu só por isso ?.... não.
entrou um ser minusculo lindo (em adulto com 4cm), um _Gobiosoma evelynae_



Trata-se de um peixe limpador de parasitas e bem mais fácil de manter do que um labroides. Inclusive, de acordo com o livro Marine Fishes do Scott Michael, pode mesmo remover infecções promovidas por vírus como o Lymphocystis. 

Sobre esta doença

----------


## Julio Macieira

Questão...!!?

Será que não é um Elacatinus oceanops?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ainda...

Dedicado ao companheiro Roberto Pacheco

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Julio Falta a actualizaçao no primeiro post da panoramica do teu aqua a ultima foi a 27 Julho, ja la vao 2 meses.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas Julio Falta a actualizaçao no primeiro post da panoramica do teu aqua a ultima foi a 27 Julho, ja la vao 2 meses.


 :SbSourire2: 

Fica a actualização

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pormenor das Vortech

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Ainda...
> 
> Dedicado ao companheiro Roberto Pacheco


Esplêndida !!!
Que coral esta invadindo o seu territorio ? Nao e xenia e ?

Julio cuidado com a Catalaphyllia e o manto da tua Tridacna, a ferrada dela e uma das mais fortes !

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Amigo Júlio isso e de um tipo se fascinar :Admirado:   ,não deve haver aquário mais bonito e tão bem organizado como o seu. :Pracima:  
Obrigada por essas lindas fotos desses lindos corais.
Um abraço deste amigo
Henrique de jesus

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Júlio
 Bom...corais magníficos, não te faltam :JmdALEnvers:  
Já tiraste a rocha...ou a casa cresce,ou terás de ajudar o Reeforum com mais uns leilões espectaculares :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Esplêndida !!!
> Que coral esta invadindo o seu territorio ? Nao e xenia e ?
> 
> Julio cuidado com a Catalaphyllia e o manto da tua Tridacna, a ferrada dela e uma das mais fortes !


Olá Roberto  :Olá: 

Sim...é xenia  :yb663: 

Veio numa base de um coral a mais de um ano. Felizmente é "rasteirinha" fica mesmo apenas rente a rocha. Para já não estou a desgostar de a ver, mas... pode vir a ser chato de a controlar.

Quanto a catalaphyllia e a tridacna.
Trata-se de uma questão de oportunidade e espaço. Tenho de a mudar de sitio.

Olá Carlos Gião  :Olá: 

Na realidade, alguma da rocha já foi removida, assim como algumas colónias. Mas... penso continuar as remoções.

Para já em planeamento esta a remoção já anunciada da montipora vermelha e provavelmente das 4 pociloporas.

Dentro do objectivo de minimizar o numero de espécies e priveligiar as que mais gosto, são para já estas 5 colónias as próximas candidatas.

No que diz respeito a montipora, irei dar mudas delas a quem as solicitar, desde que possa observar o setup do aquário para onde elas possam ir, e o aquário tenha no minimo 6 meses de montagem.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

nao seja por isso,tens aqui um candidato a um pedaço de montipora e podes ver aqui o setup do meu aquario :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

IMG_2332.jpg

julio o que é feito da acropora verde que tinhas no meu do aquario?
aquela que saia fora de agua.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> nao seja por isso,tens aqui um candidato a um pedaço de montipora e podes ver aqui o setup do meu aquario    
> 
> IMG_2332.jpg
> 
> julio o que é feito da acropora verde que tinhas no meu do aquario?
> aquela que saia fora de agua.


Sem problemas Cesar 

É só apareceres  :SbOk3: 

Parte dela foi dada, parte dela esta no aquário e parte dela foi-se com recessão.

Já agora fica a foto da pistillata que estava a faltar  :yb665:

----------


## Jose Neves

Gostava de ficar com um frag da montipora :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Troco por um jantar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   francezinha mas tem que ser a lenha, e cerveja incluida

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Amigo Julio ficaria muito feliz se me desse uma frag desses corais 
mas para isso lhe pedia o grande favor de o mandar por correio 
pagando eu os portes,me sentiria muito onrrado de poder ter um coral do amigo Julio



Um abraço deste amigo 
henrique de Jesus

----------


## Joel Junior

Cada vez mais belo Julio, Parabéns! :yb677:   A quanto tempo tens a Catalaphylia?

Abração

Joel

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Cada vez mais belo Julio, Parabéns!  A quanto tempo tens a Catalaphylia?
> 
> Abração
> 
> Joel


Olá Joel  :Olá: 

Foi precisamente a minha ultima introdução. Foi colocada a 30 dias.
Espero que desta vez tenha mais sorte que da primeira que me morreu.

Para já continua a aparentar um óptimo aspecto..veremos a evolução.

----------


## Joel Junior

Belíssimo coral, pra mim o mais belo de todos! Estou aguardando chegar por aqui para tentar novamente tbm, mais uma vez parabéns! :SbOk3:  

Abração

Joel

----------


## Carlos Gião

Espero que a tua catalaphylia se dê tão bem como a minha ,que já tenho desde Dez.Uma vez por semana (isto quer dizer de 15 em 15 dias) faço alimentação dirigida aos Lps,tem corrido tão bem que ... :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Comprei uma anemona para ver se os meus palhaços deixam em paz as minhas euphyllias

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fotos da familia  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Olá de novo 
> 
> Comprei uma anemona para ver se os meus palhaços deixam em paz as minhas euphyllias


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Excelente aquisição!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Excelente aquisição!!


Estava a espera que alguem me desse os parabens. 

Tinhas de ser tu a estragar a festa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Não é fácil encontrar a venda estas condylactis  :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Não é fácil encontrar a venda estas condylactis


 :yb624:  Imagino que deve ter sido caríssima!!! :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

> Colocada por Julio Macieira
> Não é fácil encontrar a venda estas condylactis


 :yb624:   :yb624:  Não sabia que agora as aiptasias tinham mudado de nome  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Essa macro da aiptasia já parece uma Condylactis  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mete-lhe kalk, olha que pode virar praga ...."estes novatos não controlam as pragas e depois é um ai jesus..."  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Agora fora de brincadeira se isso é uma Condylactis só tenho uma coisa a dizer é xunga á brava  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  
O que se safa é a qualidade da macro !!!  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Eu tambem tive duas ou tres anemonas aiptasias ,pelo menos que eu tivesse visto e injetei limão nelas e ilumineias que nem os meu camarões as quiseram sugar 
Um abraço deste vosso amigo
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi companheiro Juca.

Que é feito daquele casal de benfiquistas que eu deixei ai na tua sump ,estao se a dar bem  :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Gostava de colocar aqui uma duvida depois de ter visto essa foto mais em permenor reparei que ao lado da aiptasia esta uma minhoca ou la como se chama, laranja gostaria que me dissecem se não faz mal ao aqua ou seja ao corais ou mesmo ao sistema. 
obrigada
Um abraço deste vosso amigo 
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Vocês a quererem dar cabo das aiptasias e eu que não as consigo manter no aqua!!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   A sério... os borboletas agradecem a quem tenha para aí uma rocha cheia delas e que queira limpar...!!!

Quanto à minhoca não faz mal nenhum, antes pelo contrário!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Olá,
> 
> Vocês a quererem dar cabo das aiptasias e eu que não as consigo manter no aqua!!!


Oi Diogo.

Os borboletas o que fazem é comer as aiptasias até ao calo o resto fica e ela volta a crescer não as comem por completo.
Por isso a limpeza de uma rocha por Borboletas não resolve o problema. :yb668: 
É bom ter um borboleta no nosso aquario assim mantem as aiptasias controladas ,mas depois ele morre e elas voltam. :Icon Cry:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não me digam que fui enganado  :Icon Cry: 

Estive 3 mêses a espera de uma condylactis.
Os palhaços já se começaram e esfregar nela. Espero ter tido sorte.


Rogério

Os palhacinhos andam todos felizes. Estão no aquário da empresa juntamente com um flavescens. Aguardo a oportunidade de adquirir uma Etacmaea quadricolor para eles. Ainda não as encontrei a venda  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Por isso a limpeza de uma rocha por Borboletas não resolve o problema.
> É bom ter um borboleta no nosso aquario assim mantem as aiptasias controladas ,mas depois ele morre e elas voltam.


Eu estava a ser irónico, mas ainda assim não concordo contigo! Porque é que o borboleta há-de morrer!!?? Eu tenho vários a comer comida seca!




> Não me digam que fui enganado 
> 
> Estive 3 mêses a espera de uma condylactis.
> Os palhaços já se começaram e esfregar nela. Espero ter tido sorte.
> 
> ...Aguardo a oportunidade de adquirir uma Etacmaea quadricolor para eles. Ainda não as encontrei a venda


Eu acho que sim... foste enganado!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   Agora se os palhaços se esfregam nela...

Quanto às Entacmaea quadricolor a Redfish recebeu duas verdes lindíssimas! Uma já cá está em casa! Assim que ela sair do buraco em que se meteu eu coloco uma foto de jeito...!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Cesar Pinto

como prometido pelo julio, que iria partir a montipora e oferecer a quem tive-se condiçoes para a manter aqui ficam as fotos de dois bocados que ele partio e ofereceu.
que vir a montipora ate parece que nao foi partida tal é o tamanho da bicha :yb624:   :yb624: 
IMG_2433.jpg

IMG_2434.jpg

IMG_2435.jpg

IMG_2436.jpg

IMG_2437.jpg

 julio o meu obrigado e afinal a viagem ate coimbra faz-se rapido,com 6 horas deu para as viagem e para um bom tempo de conversa

----------


## Ingo Barao

Julio. :Olá:  
muito obrigado. :yb677:  
o cesar ja deve estar farto de me ouvir falar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
um abraco

----------


## Flora Cristina

Um sonho.Parabéns.

----------


## Paulo Macedo

simplesmente fenomenal

----------


## Flora Cristina

Oi,gostava de saber se possivel,onde comprou o móvel do aquário,obrigado.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

E fotos novas há?

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Júlio,

Já á algum tempo que não tens fotos novas!!!

Tens tado muito ocupado ou passou-se algo?

O teu aquário sempre servio de referencia para mim e tenho saudades de novas fotos....

Um abraço e espero que esteja tudo bem.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Alguém sabe como anda este aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Alguém sabe como anda este aquário?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Viva
Este aquário está em remodelação...oportunamente haverá a versão 3 que possivelmente será "o aquário de Júlio Macieira passados xyz anos"





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## luis rosando

Seu reef um dos mais belos que já vi  eu já estou no segundo o meu primeiro eu o vendi para meu tio e o segundo é o reef fer&ro de uma olha sua opinião é muito importamte  até maria fernanda

----------


## João Seguro

Boas então essa remodelação? Depois de ler este post todo de novo fica a vontade de saber mais desses lindos corais  :Wink:

----------

